# QDM Wilkes County Club looking for Members



## wildbill2928 (May 11, 2016)

Club in Wilkes County looking for 5 members. Property is 1053 acres 10 members max, designated camp site. 2nd year having property 3 years prior to last year property was not leased. We are working hard to make a trophy club we will have approximately 18 acres of food plots. Each member has 2 preferred stands and community stands will be placed on food plots of which anyone can hunt but u have 1st choice if you placed a stand there. Dues are $1600; this club is not for your average hunter we are making serious investment to feed our obsession. Serious inquiries only! Time is running out and we have 4 openings. Great turkey hunting and quality buck program.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 6, 2016)

Time is running out!


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 20, 2016)

Need 4 members


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Update 2*

Needing 4 members. Get in now before membership goes up.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sounds like a great opportunity for a big return on investment for the right management minded hunters. If wasn't already invested in where I'm at now I'd jump all over this. Really like the layout yall are trying to establish, look forward to seeing some harvest pics come this season.


----------



## Tulioreis (Jun 27, 2016)

How many bucks and does are you allowed harvest? Contact me when possible 4046213506 thanks


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 27, 2016)

Shane Hill (770) 307-7164
William Gabbard  (678) 699-8047

1 trophy
1 cull has to be approved by photos and placed on cull list.
2 does possibly 
All of this is for this year and could change yearly.


----------

